# what is a mile?



## valicia (Feb 16, 2006)

I live in the country on a dirt road. I would like to walk around my property
but I don't know how to calculate a mile. Can anyone help?


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

A mile is 800 meters. Around a standard track field it would be 4 laps. 

I wouldn't know how to calculate a walk around the property. Maybe you could get a pedomiter or can you drive it? I often set out with my car on different routes to gauge mileage.

Jill


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

A mile is 5280 feet, measure your stride and count your steps. As in if your stride is 2 1/2 feet there is 2,112 steps in a mile. 5,280 divided by 2.5 ='s 2,112 steps. :cowboy:


----------



## valicia (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try to find a system that works!


----------

